# nasty aptasia infestation



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

so, ive got this nasty aptasia outbreak. and I cant find any berghia nudibranch. just cant see manual removal working due to inaccessability and time anything else that might eradicate this nuisance


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Peppermint shrimp always seem to work for me but ive never had more than a about 5 or 6 in my tanks at once. I think butterfly fish will also take care of them as well but i dont have any first hand experiece with them.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## kem (Oct 19, 2015)

A Klein's or a copperband butterfly will eat them in no time, if your tank is large enough for them.

Otherwise, Coral Reef Shop in Burlington had several Berghia nudibranch in stock recently.


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

Peppermint shrimp worked for me before but then they started going after my rock flower anemones so they had to go. I haven't had aiptasia since though so they did that job.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

there gottta be 1000 individual aptasia in this tank more every day
im sorta at the point that I just wanna take the fish out for a weekend and nuke the whole thing. I had great success with nudibranch before so I was just hoping to find some. thanks for the ideas. Is there is a chem treatment I can use if I take all the living things out for a day or two?


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Have you try using file fish. They do a good job for me, I had one for 2years and I sold the guy recently. BA Mississauga has a few now.


----------



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

they didn't last weekend.
they didn't have much of anything really
never seen so little stock there.
how current is your info


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

mensa said:


> they didn't last weekend.
> they didn't have much of anything really
> never seen so little stock there.
> how current is your info


I was there last Tue, they had a number of them. You can also check Discount Dragon AQ, just next door.


----------



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

im gonna go take a look thanks


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

mensa said:


> im gonna go take a look thanks


I was there today, at 3pm, they still have it....


----------

